# ETQ IN1800i Generator



## Paddle (Jan 7, 2011)

I stopped in Northern yesterday and they had these new generators for $198. I bought one because it was such a good price. 

 Has anyone had any experience with one of these?  

 Thanks


----------



## rospaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Are they the inverter type that were on sale from 599 to 199? Blue in color?


----------



## rospaw (Jan 14, 2011)

sale


----------



## Paddle (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea, that's the one.

 I fired it up for a little over an hour and ran the tv, sat reciever and a light with no problems. The reviews were not good but the price was right.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know about those in particular, but we rent a lot of generators where I work and the only problem we have had was one built in China......it was brand new and threw an internal part (I presume a piston) through the casing while it was running.....we were fortunate it didn't hit one of our team emembers standing nearby.  That being said you won't beat that price!



Paddle said:


> I stopped in Northern yesterday and they had these new generators for $198. I bought one because it was such a good price.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with one of these?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rospaw (Jan 21, 2011)

Paddle said:


> Yea, that's the one.
> 
> I fired it up for a little over an hour and ran the tv, sat reciever and a light with no problems. The reviews were not good but the price was right.



Yeah i saw the deal a couple of weeks ago. I bought four of them. hate to pass up a good deal


----------



## Davis31052 (Feb 8, 2011)

I had one of the 1200 watt gen sets. I had to put a new plug in it everytime I wanted to run it. Other than that it worked pretty good. Be sure to run the gas out of the carb after every use.


----------

